# موقع تعليمي مجاني للطاقة البديلة



## الساحر (25 أغسطس 2009)

هذا موقع تعليمي مجاني للطاقة البديلة طاقة الرياح والطاقة الشمسية 
(wind and solar energy)
من يحتاج المساعدة فأنا جاهز
ارجو ان تجنو منه الفائدة
http://www.retscreen.net/ang/home.php


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (26 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ......


----------



## talalasaad (27 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## بسام ياغي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## عاشور ابو محمد (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## على المرسى (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## البرق 73 (17 يناير 2011)

مشكورين دمتم بخير


----------



## tahabrahem (2 مايو 2011)

مشكووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## شكولا (14 مايو 2011)

شكر على الموقع


----------



## amraladin (7 مايو 2014)

بارك الله لك


----------



## safa aldin (20 يونيو 2020)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابوجاسم وباسم (21 يونيو 2020)

بارك الله فيك


----------

